

CARDIAC simulator in JavaScript - ChuckMcM
https://www.cs.drexel.edu/~bls96/museum/cardsim.html

======
ChuckMcM
Most folks will be unfamiliar with this, but back in the way back times Bell
Labs sold or gave away a small cardboard kit to educators to help them teach
computation to students. They called it "A CARDboard Illustration Aid to
Computation" or CARDIAC. Described on the Wikipedia page here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CARDboard_Illustrative_Aid_to_C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CARDboard_Illustrative_Aid_to_Computation)
it had a wonderful manual that came with it. This is one of the nicer
simulators for it.

------
transitorykris
Grade 10 computer class. We spent the first half of the course cranking out
programs on the CARDIAC (second half in BASIC). I had been playing with
various languages without much guidance for years before this, but it wasn't
until this silly little cardboard computer that the mechanics of computing
became clear.

------
nhebb
The CARDIAC was my first introduction to computing. This is a cool little
project, but while nostalgia may cast a warm glow, the truth is that most of
my class found the CARDIAC to be mind-numbingly boring. I was thankful when we
moved on to Basic and Fortran.

------
rootbear
Boy does this bring back memories. I still have my CARDIAC somewhere. I think
it was my seventh or eighth grade science teacher that gave it to me.

------
moioci
Still have my Digi-Comp I in a box somewhere. Boy, did that thing make a
racket. [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digi-
Comp_I](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digi-Comp_I)

